# Navarre Bridge Fishing?



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyone ever catch anything around Navarre bridge? Taking gf out on boat tomorrow, she needs to stay near Navarre for family reasons. I just don't know if where to fish over there. Not ever been over there on a boat.


----------

